# 2 kitties/3-4 weeks old found in Astoria, Queens/NY



## AV (Jun 13, 2004)

We are taking care of them until the right person comes along!


----------



## Alycad (Apr 16, 2004)

Do you pictures or more information about the cats?

Bye,

Alvaro


----------

